# Staples Came Out Today!!



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

One mileston!! Riley got his 31 staples out today. His surgeon says he seems to be doing well, but to not get complacent and make sure we keep all restrictions enforced. He is nowhere near ready for the next surgery yet. We go back April 30th and he will be sedated and x-rays will be taken and we will plan the next step.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been following Riley's story. He is very lucky to have you as a human companion. Sounds like things are progressing according to plan and that is postiive. Wishing you both the best.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Yay! One step closer. Keep trucking Riley & Family!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

So glad to hear Riley is doing well!! Hope the next surgery goes just as smoothly!!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your V's tail!! Riley has severe hip dysplasia and we are almost 2 weeks out from the first of 2 surgeries he will require. They are very hard to keep down and to keep from reinjuring their wounds. We are lucky and our 2 V's only have to be in a cage a few hours a week so it's easier to keep an eye on him. Have you tried a second opinion? I understand about the cost as after this is all said and done we will have about $7000 in Riley, but he is a member of our family and we won't let him be crippled.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hope Riley is a little more comfortable than last week, and I do hope the prognosis is good when you go back for x-rays at the end of April.

Ms1234 - I find it amazing that your vet says that docking tails at 2 or older ( I presume he means because she isn't a pup) that it would take a long time to heal. My Great Dane HAD to have his tail docked at the grand old age of 5yrs due to a cancerous lump on it. Once the stitches were removed after 2 weeks, it looked great and he has never looked back!!! It healed really well...

Having said that, I hope it never becomes necessary for your V to have to have her tail docked - there is just something about a waggy tail that is very endearing.


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

Emily, how goes the rehab?


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Being very honest, this month since the surgery has been miserable. We have one healthy dog (rescue we haven't even had 2 months) who still needs to go exercise and Riley really doesn't understand why he doesn't get to go. We do all kinds of special things for him and with him that he can do, but you can tell he is growing more and more frustrated with inactivity. It's very hard to get anything done. He doesn't crate well so our family all takes turns trying to do what we need to do while someone keeps an eye on the dogs. And now we are going to have to start all over next week. :'(


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

BTW, thanks for asking Beachrat. Maybe I just needed to vent! It's just frustrating. He's my baby and I hate to see him like this.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh Emily, I feel so sorry for you all - it must be very hard for you. Normally you have the end in sight and each day you are getting there, but you have to start all over again. I wish I could give you a big hug, but the best I can do is tell you my thoughts are very much with you. It will be worth it when you have a healthly pain free dog.

Best of luck for next week.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know it has to be tough on you and I'm sure there has been some tears shed during this trying time. Just try to hold it together anyway possible.
Does Riley like to go on car rides? I have one that just loves to. We don't have to stop are get out anywhere. She just loves looking at different scenery. Hang in there before you know it all three of you will be running in the fields again.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hang in there Emily, Riley needs you to be strong and positive. I am truly gobsmacked at the intense care and consideration you have for Riley. Many wouldn't take on such a monumental task of surgery and recovery. You should feel very proud of what you are doing for him. I understand that to you it probably wasn't even a choice, but a must do. Even so, you are truly amazing and I love you for it!


----------

